# Diesel Turbo Service ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Now that 'TB Turbo's seem to have folded, can anyone recommend where to have the turbo on my Fiat 2.5TD serviced ?


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, simple. turbos dont need servicing.
Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dah :wink: . . . they do when it doesn't 'cut in' when it should


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

Any good motor engineer should be able to fix your problem,the fault you have does not mean that your turbo is faulty.
Regards
Alex


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Any thing needs repairing, not servicing,
if it breaks down, 
cheers


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

I am an ex employee of TB TURBO'S and have set up my own garage since being made redundant from TB TURBO, any questions feel free to call me.


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have just bought a motorvan with a Fiat 2.3 JTD, remapped by TB Turbos, the paper work says from 110 bhp to 137 bhp. First time out I noticed some clutch slip in fourth gear. Is squeezing 137 bhp too much? Should I have it rechipped to a lower setting? How much would that cost? Should I drive slower? Help!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyer said:


> I have just bought a motorvan with a Fiat 2.3 JTD, remapped by TB Turbos, the paper work says from 110 bhp to 137 bhp. First time out I noticed some clutch slip in fourth gear. Is squeezing 137 bhp too much? Should I have it rechipped to a lower setting? How much would that cost? Should I drive slower? Help!


I've been saying to friends for a while that if you up the power output you need a stronger clutch, it's obvious, mine was chipped before I got it, it now has a new clutch (best part of £800 inc a service) , the answer is change down a little sooner, I know it gives you the power not to have to, but it'll goose the clutch sooner or later if you keep the power on in top gear going up hill, normally it'd probably stall (pre chip) now you have the power but nowhere for it to go, so it fries the clutch.

This doesn't happen to vans with more power from the factory because they change the gear ratios and beef up all the transmission including the clutch, with the possible exception of Fiat.

Kev.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> This doesn't happen to vans with more power from the factory because they change the gear ratios and beef up all the transmission including the clutch, with the possible exception of Fiat.
> 
> Kev.


Not sure this is the case. If you have more power and torque you can pull a higher ratio, this actually would put more stress on the clutch than pulling a lower ratio.

Andrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

Isn't that what I said? I think.

Kev.


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

re 2.3 JTD remapping, I should have written, the engine was chipped by TB turbos not remapped. to 137 bhp. I'm not sure if this makes a difference, I've tried reading through the forums but not being an auto engineer I'm none the wiser.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

flyer said:


> re 2.3 JTD remapping, I should have written, the engine was chipped by TB turbos not remapped. to 137 bhp. I'm not sure if this makes a difference, I've tried reading through the forums but not being an auto engineer I'm none the wiser.


' Chipping' can mean whatever someone wants it to mean really.

There are two ways to change the management system.

One is to add a small box to the engine management system , this can alter a number of things but generally it alters the fueling and sometimes boost pressure.

The second way is to modify the existing ECU by removing ( normally but not always ) the dedicated ' chip' from the the ECU and re programming it.

There are many views on which is best but basically both will enhance the power/torque of the engine.

There are many companies offering this service some good some not so good, you pays your money etc.

It is not done just for performance, in many cases it will improve the drivability of the vehicle by smoothing out flatspots and giving a smother and more progressive torque curve. Manufactures have to take account of various fuels available and therefore ' set' the vehicles ECU to a compromise position which is not always the optmum.

If the vehicle is driven in the same manner as before the reprogamming then it can marginally improve fuel consumption.

The best results are obtained when this is done on a rolling road which enables the vehicle to be set up quite accurately

Generally it will have no effect on the drive train as most components are specced well over their anticipated use.

All my vehicles ( except the van) have had the ECU reprogrammed and the results for normal driving are excellent.

You should however advise your insurance company of any change and of course you will probably invalidate any manufacturers warranty , so be careful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I almost entirely agree with you John, but with the greatest respect, I disagree with these two points.



reeventu said:


> If the vehicle is driven in the same manner as before the reprogamming the it can marginally improve fuel
> consumption.


the upgrade (chip/remap) if done well should significantly improve performance and fuel economy



reeventu said:


> Generally it will have no effect on the drive train as most components are specced well over their anticipated use.


If you increase performance to any measurable degree, especially when increasing the amount torque produced, it will put extra stress on all the transmission components, from the input shaft, right through to the tyres.

Spot on with the rest though.

Kev :wink:


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

my experience with over 20 road cars would show ( if driven as before ) around 5% , that to me is marginal. if you use the added performance it could well drop below the original figure.

My latest converted car went from approx 39 to 41 mpg, a figure anticipated by the company after doing many , many cars.

With regard to stress , yes it certainly will increase but never so much as to affect the longevity / durability of the components affected . I can only speak for my cars and others that I have knowledge of ,but if there is a concern speak to a reputable tuner who has a well established business, and can speak with experience. 

The one caveat to this is providing the remap is sensible. If the boost pressure is increased too much , to give very high performance gains then I guess it is possible to damage the drivetrain . However I suspect this would lead to other issues before that , such as fuel lines, the turbo itself , manifolds etc etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Something like that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think what I was trying to say was that the clutch is not helped by the addition of a higher ratio gearbox.

A higher ratio box is fitted because the increased engine power and torque allow it to pull a higher ratio thereby compensating for the additional fuel required by the increased engine power.

Phew


Andrew


----------

